# Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen



## Lenni2011 (1. September 2013)

Hallo und moin moin aus dem Norden,
als erstes möchte ich mich natürlich bei euch vorstellen, mein Name ist Lennart, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus dem nörlichen Flensburg. 

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich gelandet für meine Frage (Fragen)
und zwar:

Es geht um einen Natursee, der nicht weit von meinem Wohnort zur verpachtung steht da der vorpächter nun abgestprungen ist. Wir haben uns heute diesen See angeguckt und beschlossen ihn zu pachten und wieder herzurichten. Wir haben angefangen ersteinmal wieder alles begehbar zu machen, da der vorpächter so wie es aussieht die letzten 10 Jahre dort nichts mehr gemacht hat. Also, ging es los ersteinmal wieder wege zum gehen zu finden und zu erschaffen. Nachdem wir mit diesen Arbeiten soweit durch waren, ging es an die Baum und Knick pflege. Erstmal alles frei schneiden und platz schaffen. Rund um den See ist nun endlich mal wieder platz und man kann sich auch wieder normal bewegen ohne sich ständig ducken zu müssen oder irgendwo über bäume zu klettern oder sonstiges. Das währe geschafft. Nun geht es aber langsam und sicher an die Gewässerpflege. Und da stehen wir leider vor einem kleinen problem. Unser See ist voll mit Seerosen und sonstigen kraut, so das dass angeln am See noch ziemlich unmöglich ist, da wenn man auswerfen würde dort, immer diese Seerosen oder irgendein anderes Kraut im weg währe. Wir stellen uns nun die Frage, wie bekommen wir diesen See wieder Fit und vorallen so das man dort auch Fische besetzen kann und dort auch angeln kann. Wie sieht es mit Sauerstoff im Wasser aus ? Der See hat leider keinen zufluss aus einer Au oder sonstigem.
Ich werde heute oder morgen auch noch ein paar Bilder für euch reinstellen damit ihr euch selbst mal ein Bild machen könnt von dem ganzen. Bis hier hin würde ich mich erstmal sehr freuen über hilfreiche tipps und ideen um unseren See wieder auf vorderman zu bringen. 

mit freundlichem Gruß
Lennart G.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



Lenni2011 schrieb:


> Unser See ist voll mit Seerosen und sonstigen kraut, so das dass angeln am See noch ziemlich unmöglich ist, da wenn man auswerfen würde dort, immer diese Seerosen oder irgendein anderes Kraut im weg währe. Wir stellen uns nun die Frage, wie bekommen wir diesen See wieder Fit und vorallen so das man dort auch Fische besetzen kann und dort auch angeln kann.




Fit ist der See, deine Frage muß lauten, wie bekommen wir diesen naturbelassenen See jetzt so kaputt, daß man hängerfrei angeln kann.
Ich hoffe, du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will..

So pauschal kann man dir jetzt nicht weiterhelfen, zu wenig Info. Stell erst mal paar Fotos ein bzw. mach mal paar Angaben zu Größe, Tiefe, derzeitiger Fischbestand usw.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

kein zufluss ist schon mal schlecht. gibt es Strom.


----------



## Lenni2011 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

@Sten Hagelvoll
ja ok, verstehe schon was du meinst. . .dann halt so rum.
Okay, ja ich werde morgen mal ein paar bilder knipsen und euch dann mal hier einstellen. Das wird wohl eher helfen.

@mathei
ja, das haben wir uns auch schon gedacht das es schwierig werden könnte ohne zufluss dort. Strom ist leider wohl auch eher nicht machbar...


----------



## feko (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo Lenni,schön das du dich informierst.
Bitte tu dies sehr gewissenhaft,
Jede falsche Handlung am Gewässer kann langfristige Schäden verursachen.
Lieber 2 Jahre gelernt,und gutes getan,ev. auch einfach garnichts,als in 2 minuten viel schlechtes.
Lern das Gewässer kennen,mach dir eine kleine Ecke frei,fütter etwas,und schau erst mal was drin ist.
Das Gewässer hat bisher auch ohne Strom funktioniert,wieso sollte es jetzt welchen brauchen?


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



feko schrieb:


> Das Gewässer hat bisher auch ohne Strom funktioniert,wieso sollte es jetzt welchen brauchen?


hat es funktioniert ? Pflanzen = Sauerstoff
jetzt pflanzen raus und fische rein.
mit Strom kann man Sauerstoff zuführen.
sich vorher informieren. zu spät. die jungs sind schon voll dabei.


----------



## CarpCrakc (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Wenn du schon Fische drin hast , kannst du einige Spots mit vielen kleinen Partikeln (Hanf/Weizen) füttern , um diese krautfreie zu bekommen 

Dadurch müssen die Fische an dem Platz viel suchen und "zerstören" dadurch die Pflanzen an dem Platz


----------



## feko (1. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



mathei schrieb:


> hat es funktioniert ? Pflanzen = Sauerstoff
> jetzt pflanzen raus und fische rein.
> mit Strom kann man Sauerstoff zuführen.
> sich vorher informieren. zu spät. die jungs sind schon voll dabei.




Ja,wenn du es so siehst,übel.
Wollte halt noch n bissel was retten.
intressanterweise versuchen viele Gewässerwarte wieder biotope zu erschaffen,und viele,ja,fast alle wünschen sich wieder naturbelassene Gewässer.
Hier ists wohl anders.

Trotzdem werde ich immer weiter predigen,wie man ein Stück Natur erhalten kann !
Und wieder bewahrheitet sich der Spruch-Gib einem Angler ein Stück Gewässer,und es geht kaputt.

Aber noch ist es nicht zu spät,ev. wirds ja doch angenommen,ein bissel Ufergehölz zu roden ist noch kein Untergang
vg


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hi,
gratulation zum Teich!

Ich kann mich feko nur anschließen bzgl. der Informationsbeschaffung. 

Nosta


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo,

in einem natürlichen Gewässer brauche ich keinen Sauerstoff künstlich zuzuführen. Selbst wenn ich Pflanzen entferne, macht das nichts. Seerosen bringen ohnehin keinen Sauersoff ins Wasser. Die Masse wird durch das pflanzliche Plankton gebildet.

Wenn ich lese "herrichten und besetzen", schwand mir nichts Gutes.
Wie soll denn Beatz funktionieren wenn ich nicht weiß, wie der Altbestand und die Reproduktion der einzelnen Arten aussehen?

SneeP


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo.

In Elmshorn gibt es den Laden Fangwas ( http://www.fangwas.de/ ) ich würde an deiner Stelle dort anrufen und bitten, das sie dir eine Telefonummer von Roger Schumann geben und mit dem klärst du dann alles weitere, falls du Besatz vor hast.

Roger Schumann war der ehemalige Besitzer vom SFZ Nord ( http://www.sfz-nord.de/ ) was es nun nichtmehr gibt, da Hr. Schumann sich voll und ganz auf Besatzfische (was er vorher schon gemacht hat) usw. konzentriert.

Einen offiziellen Internetauftritt hat er nicht. Und ich weiss auch nicht, ob er sich um solche eher kleineren Kunden kümmern wird. Aber er wäre für mich erste Wahl, wenn es für mich in SH um Besatzfische und größere Projekte gehen würde.


----------



## nostradamus (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hi,

macht doch mal langsam!
er hat den teich neu und er hat sich noch nicht in die thematik einarbeiten können! anfangs stellt man fragen und hat teilweise andere vorstellungen als nachdem man sich eingeareitet hat.

noxtra


----------



## cafabu (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Moinsen,
kann mich nostradamus nur anschließen. Warum wird hier schon wieder scharf geschossen???
Bisher wurde das Gewässer nur begehbar gemacht. Nun meldet sich ein Neuer und fragt ganz brav, wie er es am Besten zum Angelgewässer gestallten kann. Ich finde es absolut logisch und nachvollziehbar, wenn der See total zugewachsen ist, dass er Angelstellen frei machen will. Bisher ist vom TÖTEN eines Biotops nicht die Rede. Da will Jemand die Hilfe von Fachleuten und bekommt erst Mal ordendlich Watschen verteilt.

Ich hoffe Du bringst noch mehr Informationen von dem Gewässer, dass unsere Fachleute Dir helfen können. Viel Spaß an Eurem See.
Carsten


----------



## BERND2000 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo Lenni2011
Da bin ich mal neugierig auf die Bilder.
Ist es ein richtiger See oder doch ein Weiher.
So ein bisschen neidisch bin ich natürlich auch.
Gar nicht mal wegen des Gewässers, sondern mehr wegen der Erinnerungen an die Zeit, als ich selbst so Neuland betrat.
Jeden Tag kannst Du da etwas Neues entdecken und Anreize finden dich näher mit noch Unbekannten auseinander zu setzen.
Viel Spaß.

Du wirst nicht alles richtig machen, vieles wird lediglich unnötig sein, anderes unumkehrbar, aber Richtungsgebend.
Ganz sicher wirst Du aber auch Fehler machen.
Aus Fehlern kann man lernen, wenn man Sie sich eingesteht.
Nicht wenige machen viel, aber Sie machen nie Fehler.

Versuch Fehler halt zu vermeiden und versuche das Gewässer vorher möglichst gut zu kennen und zu verstehen.
(_Wir können z.B nicht auf das Gewässer näher eingehen._
_Es fehlen Angaben zur Größe, Tiefe, die Bilder, vorkommende Arten und besser auch noch die chemischen Werte._
_Aber selbst dann wäre es immer noch sehr oberflächlich zu Beantworten ohne das Gewässer selbst über Jahre zu kennen_.) 


Was ein Fehler war oder ist, ist aber oft Betrachtungssache.
Vogelschützer und Angler werden sich z.B kaum über richtigen Baumschnitt einigen.
Aber auch Angler unter sich, haben oft völlig andere Vorstellungen was richtig und falsch ist.(Wels)

Nur selten kann oder muss  man der Natur helfen, fast immer greift man störend oder unnötig ein.
Es stimmt schon, weniger zu machen ist oft mehr, macht aber auch weniger Arbeit und weniger Probleme.
Ein Gewässer begehbar oder beangelbar zu machen, bedeutet für viele Angler dann Kahlschlag mit englischen Rasen, kann aber auch Wildnis sein.
Warum z.B braucht man an einem Wildgewässer Strom ?
Da muss ich fast zwangsläufig an Sauerstoff und Forellen denken.|uhoh:
Man kann die Natur nutzen, oder sie versuchen mit großem Aufwand zu Verbiegen.

Lenni, 
jede Antwort ist halt eine Meinung und wird Ihre Wahrheit haben.
Der Gesetzgeber gibt Dier gewisse Vorgaben, ansonsten solltest Du versuchen es möglichst gut zu machen.
Wenn Du als Angler ohne größeren Aufwand auf deine Kosten kommst, ohne den allgemeinen Naturschutz zu vergessen, wird es richtig sein.#6


----------



## Lenni2011 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Bis jetzt ist doch noch kaum was geschehen. Am see wurde noch nichts gemacht. Wir haben lediglich ein bisschen gras am ufer geschnitten und ei. Paar äste. Und meine frage war jetzt auch nicht so gemeint das wir den see zum forellenpuff oder sonstiges machen wollen. Natürlich soll der see naturbelassen bleiben, aber halt so das er beangelbar ist. 
Und nein, es ist ganz sicher auch nicht unsere absicht diese Natur zu "Töten". Es geht uns halt einfach darum, etwas aus dem See her zu machen. 
Wie ich vielleicht noch nicht erwähnt habe, ist das für uns drei unser erster See. Ich bin aus dem Grund zu euch gekommen und bitte und Rat oder tipps gerade aus dem Grund weil wir halt möglichst wenig kaputt machen möchten und auch bemüht sind Fehler zu vermeiden. Ich finde es nett von euch das bis jetzt schon so viele sich hier dazu geäusert haben. Ich bin natürlich auch für Kritik offen, wir sind schlieslich alle normale Menschen und Atmen alle nur Luft. Ich denke jeder hat mal irgendwie irgendwo klein angefangen und wie heißt es, es ist doch auch noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. 
Es währe auch sehr nett wenn jemand mal ein paar tipps hat womit und wie wir denn mal füttern sollen um herraus zu bekommen welche arten dort denn leben

Ich hänge euch jetzt mal einige Bilder von dem See an die ich gerade geknipst habe und dann könnt ihr euch vielleicht mal ein besseres Bild von dem ganzen machen 

Gruss lennart


----------



## Lenni2011 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hier ein Paar Bilder, kann ja leider nur 5 auf einmal hochladen.


----------



## Lenni2011 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

und hier noch der rest


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

schaut ja nicht gerade rosig aus,trotzdem  "gutes gelingen".....


----------



## nachtangler (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Schick! Bin gerade ein wenig neidisch.. Bei uns gibt's fast nur Kanäle und Flüsse und Baggerlöcher.. So ein kleiner Weiher wäre manchmal genau das Richtige.. 
Glückwunsch zur Pacht!
Besonders viel würde ich da aber garnicht mal entkrauten. Hecht, Karpfen, Schleie und Karausche freuen sich über das ganze Kraut.. Ist zwar nicht easy zu beangeln, aber übt doch einen gewissen Reiz aus..
Eventuell ist es sogar eher sinnvoll für euch, einen oder mehrere Steg(-e) zu bauen.. So müsstest du nicht das tolle Ried wegschneiden.


----------



## inselkandidat (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Schöner Teich, sieht nach Klarwasser aus...Hecht, Schleie und Aal rein und fertig ist die Laube. 
Wie groß ist das Gewässer? Den Bildern zu urteilen nicht größer als 2 ha und ziehmlich flach.
Auf Karpfen würd ich persöhnlich bei der Gewässergröße verzichten, gehen dir im Winter eventuell ein...


----------



## BERND2000 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Schöner Teich, sieht nach Klarwasser aus...Hecht, Schleie und Aal rein und fertig ist die Laube.
> Wie groß ist das Gewässer? Den Bildern zu urteilen nicht größer als 2 ha und ziehmlich flach.
> Auf Karpfen würd ich persöhnlich bei der Gewässergröße verzichten, gehen dir im Winter eventuell ein...


 
Ich denke da wird das alles schon drinnen sein, warum sollte man die besetzen wenn sie schon länger da sind.|kopfkrat...

Lenni, hast Du etwas zur Vorgeschichte des Gewässers ?
Ist das ein natürliches Gewässer oder gar angelegt für Fische.
Die Ufer sind so gleichmäßig und ich muss an einen Karpfenteich denken, auch wenn ich keinen Abfluss sehe.

Optimal ist es natürlich mal mit dem Vorbesitzer zu sprechen, wenn Du Ihn kennst.
Der sollte die vorkommenden Arten, mögliche Probleme und Besatz ja kennen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen Der freut sich sogar, selbst wenn er das Gewässer abgegeben hat.
Da bekommst Du sicher bessere Informationen, als wenn wir ein Ratespiel aus der Ferne machen.

Aber schönes Ding.


----------



## feko (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Stimmt.ich würde erst einmal eine Stipprunde einlegen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Ich auch - und unbedingt mal ausloten und die Grundbeschaffenheit überprüfen. Im Zooladen gibt auch Teststreifen zur Ermittlung der Wasserqualität. Auch die Temperatur ist interessant.

Desweiteren würde ich mal an verschiedenen Stellen Kraut herauskeschern und nach Kleinvieh untersuchen und auch mal eine Schippe Bodengrund oder die Unterseite eines Steins analysieren. Bevor ich irgendeinen Gedanken daran verschwenden würde was rein muss, würde ich sorgsam prüfen was schon drin ist. Auch die Vegetation in und um den Tümpel ist interessant, da ggf. sehr selten und schützenswert. Auch mir kam als erstes in den Sinn bei diesem kleinen Gewässer einen Steg zu bauen und dann die Krautkanten zu befischen.

Aufgrund des Baumbestandes und des Krautes vermute ich der Grund ist voll mit organischem Material, was im Winter beim Zersetzen unter der Eisdecke Sauerstoff zieht. Es könnte also durchaus sein, dass keine größeren Fische existieren, auch wenn das Gewässer 10 Jahre nicht befischt wurde. Dann bringt auch ein Besatz nix, es sei denn der Grund wird ausgebaggert.

Also ist erst einmal Detektivarbeit angesagt.


----------



## Sneep (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo,

das Gewässer macht auf mich keinen schlechten Eindruck.

Ein Sauerstoffproblem sehe ich absolut nicht. Das Gewässer ist durch Sauerstoffmangel nur dann gefährtet, wenn grosse Mengen organischen Materials in kurzer Zeit anfallen.
Das ist der Fall, wenn Z.B. Unterwasserpflanzen in großer Menge im Herbst absterben und verfaulen.

Die Blätter im Herbst und die paar Schwimmblattpflanzen bringen diese System nicht an seine Grenzen. Seerosen lagern ihre Nährstoffe in die Wurzelknollen ein und geben im Herbst nur wenig an das Gewässer ab.

Der Schlamm ist nicht weiter bedenklich, wenn er vollstänig umgesetzt wurde und kein organisches Material mehr enthält.
Problematisch ist der sogenannte Faulschlamm.
In einem Nordeutschen See ist halt nicht unbedingt ein Kiesboden zu erwarten, da geht es naturgemäß etwas moddriger zu.

Was noch geklärt werden sollte, ist die maximale Tiefe, damit Fische frostsichere Standplätze finden.
Ich vermute dass es sich bei den Pflanzen zum Teil um Wasserknöterich oder schwimmendes Laichkraut handelt. Das spräche für eher flaches Wasser.

Ich würde grundsätzlich in diesem Jahr nicht mehr besetzen und das Gewässer mit der Angel erkunden und andere Infos einholen. Erst dann kann man entscheiden, ob Besatz notwendig ist und wenn ja welcher. Also Geduld haben, was man einmal besetzt hat bekommt man nur schwer wieder heraus.

Auf keinen Fall solltet ihr das direkte Ufer und die Flachwasserzonen antasten. Das sieht zwar nicht ordentlich aus, ist aber von extremer Bedeutung fürs Gewässer.
Man kann ja einen Weg um das Gewässer anlegen, aber das geht ja in 1,5 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer auch.

SNEEP


----------



## nostradamus (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

hi,

mir gefällt das Gewässer sehr sehr gut! Gerne sende ich dir von meinem Gewässer Bilder und wir können auch gerne mal telefonieren und uns austauschen! 

Hintergrund
Vor paar monaten machte ich einen vergleichbaren prozess durch und daher kann ich mich gut in deine lage versetzen! Gerne kann ich dir auch einen link zu einem  Forum (per PN) für teichwirtschaft senden! Ich persönlich konnte sehr stark von dem Fachwissen der Mods sowie Mitgliedern profitieren! ---- Auch an dieser Stelle: Vielen Dank! 


nosta


----------



## Lenni2011 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo und danke erstmal für die ganzen tipps und antworten. Um das jetzt mal grob zusammenzufassen, womit können wir denn am besten rausfinden welche fische es dort schon gibt? Und ich habe mal gehört das graskarpfen auch einen grossen teil der reinigung vei tragen, stimmt das ?


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



Lenni2011 schrieb:


> Und ich habe mal gehört das graskarpfen auch einen grossen teil der reinigung vei tragen, stimmt das ?



Wenn du den See von jeglicher Art Pflanzen und Grünzeug reinigen willst, ja.
Lass bloß die Finger weg. Die Viecher fressen dir jede verfügbare Pflanze innerhalb des Wasser weg.


----------



## Franky (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du den See von jeglicher Art Pflanzen und Grünzeug reinigen willst, ja.
> Lass bloß die Finger weg. Die Viecher fressen dir jede verfügbare Pflanze innerhalb des Wasser weg.



Und auch Schilf/Binsen und ähnlicher Uferbewuchs ist nicht sicher vor denen...


----------



## Lenni2011 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Okay, also sind die biester nicht so eine gute idee.
Habt ihr denn noch ein paar tipps wie wir raus bekommen welche fische schon da sind ? 
Und was braucht ihr sonst noch so an daten/werten über den see um uns eventuell noch einige wertvolle tipps zu geben ?
Gruss 
Lennart


----------



## schrauber78 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Meines Erachtens wird es das Beste sein ein wenig zu füttern um heraus zu bekommen was an Friedfischen drin ist.
Ich denke das du mit ein paar Brötchenflocken an sonnigen Tagen einiges herausfinden wirst.
Dazu kannst du auch mal ein paar Stippansätze machen.
Um herauszufinden, ob evtl. Räuber drin sind, hilft nur beobachten, wenn du nicht fischen willst. Setz dich mit ein paar Kumpels an den Teich (evtl. bei einem kleinen Grillabend) und beobachtet das Wasser. Wenn Räuber drin sind, wird sich früher oder später einer beim rauben verraten, da der Teich nicht all zu tief zu sein scheint.
Um ein paar Angelstellen frei zu machen, lohnt sich ein Boot und eine Harke, oder wenn es gröber sein darf eine Egge.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Vermutlich wirst Du Rotaugen, Barsche, Schleien, Rotfedern, Hecht dort finden.
Möglicherweise auch, Brachsen, Güster, Giebel/Karauschen.

Alles Arten die man recht gut mit Made oder Wurm fangen kann. (O.K Hecht weniger:q)

Mit der Angel kaum zu fangen sind : Moderlieschen, Bitterling, Steinbeißer.

Möglich wären aber auch noch, Goldfisch, Koi, Graser u.ä, Störe, Karpfen, Wels, Aal und Zander, wenn sie besetzt wurden.
Macht euch einen netten Tag, Ruten rein und Grill an.
Man kann auch mal mit einem feinen Kescher das dichte Kraut durchsuchen oder nachts mit der Taschenlampe schauen was da im Flachen schläft oder aktiv ist.

Gefundene Größe und Anzahl ist Nebensache.


----------



## Lenni2011 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Okay, danke soweit erstmal. Wir werden uns mal ran machen rauszifinden welche fische drnn drin sind. Ich melde mich sobald es neues gibt und halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Krabbenschubser (5. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Moin Lenni,

ich weiss ja nicht wie dein finanzieller Rahmen aussieht, aber wir haben bei einem aktuellem Projekt mit dem Büro zusammengearbeitet: http://www.bbs-umwelt.de/index.htm

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Lenni2011 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hallo und moin moin,
ich war heute mal ein bisschen nach Feierabend am See. Habe ein bisschen mit Pose und Mais probiert. Bis jetzt leider mit rägem Erfolg. Habe leider nur 2 kleine Rotfedern bekommen. Mal gucken wie das morgen wird.


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Schon einmal ein BSB 5 durchgeführt um die biologische Belastung des Gewässers festzustellen ? Wie ist die chemische Belastung ? Dieses ist durch ein CSB 5 festzustellen. Wie ist die Makrozobentoszusammensetzung ( http://www.hydrobiologie.com/Makrozoobenthos.html )? Eine Biologische Wasseruntersuchung ist im Stillwasser zwar nich aussagefähig, stellt aber eine gute Auswertung der Fischnährtiere da .Wie sind die wichtigsten chemischen Parameter ( ph , O2 , prozentuale O2-Sättigung, SBV , Ammonium/Ammoniak, Nitrit / Nitrat, Fe 2 / Fe 3 sowie Phosphat ) ? Wie ist der K - Faktor des bereits vorhandenen Fischbestandes ? 
Ein Tipp von einem dieser gescholtenen alten Knacker, die trotz 30 Jahre Gewässerwartearbeit keine Ahnung haben nachdem er aufhörte : Bevor du da rumwerkelst, belege einfach einen Gewässerwartegrundlehrgang, wenn du den absolviert hast, siehst du vieles mit ganz anderen Augen, vor allen weist du was du machst.


----------



## Lenni2011 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Moin, haben gestern mal festgestellt das wir hecht haben. Ist das tragisch ? Kann der drin bleiben oder lieber raus damit ?

Bekannt sind uns bis jetzt hecht und eine ganze menge mini rotaugen/Federn


----------



## Franky (16. September 2013)

*AW: Natursee zum angeln herrichten und besetzen*

Hecht ist supertragisch! Da musst Du sofort das Wasser ablassen, damit die armen kleinen Fischies und Entenküken nicht gefressen werden... 
Nein, das ist natürlich totaler Bullshit - im gewissen Maß natürlich absolut unkritisch und m. E. notwendig, um ein Verbutten anderer Fischarten zu vermeiden.
Des weiteren kannst Du auch von Barsch ausgehen. Die werden sogar im Minitümpel von meinen Nachbarn durch Enten angesiedelt  Mann, was war das Staunen da groß...


----------

